

StarRSS, a RSS reader based on StarLogs - fotcorn
http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/

======
shurcooL
One immediate usecase I thought of: StarTwitter.

[http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/#http://api.twitter.com/1/s...](http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/#http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=username)

Isn't it great when technologies play well with each other!

~~~
streptomycin
This link will break after May 7 when Twitter shuts down RSS support.

<https://dev.twitter.com/calendar>

[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/overview#JSON_support_o...](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/overview#JSON_support_only)

------
fotcorn
Code: <https://github.com/fotcorn/StarRSS>

------
gravitronic
Finally, an alternative to google reader.

------
oellegaard
This is super cool! I like the fact that you can actually click the links.

Example: <http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/#blog.kristian.io/rss/>

------
pessimism
Doesn’t support HTML entities by the look of it: <http://pygm.us/yq5q5x0N>.

I love the design of it, though. Talk about thinking outside the box. :)

~~~
fotcorn
Fixed!

------
fotcorn
Now with hashtag support:

[http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/#https://news.ycombinator.c...](http://fotcorn.github.io/StarRSS/#https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

------
elvinj
I think someone should also build a Star Trek one, with a ״Captain's log" feel
to it. Anyone?

~~~
avelis
Fork the repo and have a go! It's the beauty of decentralized version control.

------
andrewingram
I sort of think StaRSS or StarSS would sound better. But I do like this little
mash-up.

------
artemave
Nice!

